# brewpi vs craftbeerpi



## mfroes (28/11/17)

I got asked today by a workmate that wanted to automate his brewery and got asked which one would be better.
I just realised that the brewpi can do automation of brewery as well not only the fermentation chamber.
would anyone have any idea would be better, have more functionalities and be better to build?

Cheers


----------



## Matty.G_86 (13/7/18)

hi, i just found this thread and am also interested in the answer or any more information on which way to go for starting out that would allow the flexibility and growth of a new home brewer.


----------



## Dubzie (17/8/18)

I've decided to go down the CraftBeerPi route, seems to be more focused on brewing compared to BrewPi.


----------

